# Applicants who waiting more than 3 months for decision



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Members,
We who waited for our decision for 3 months or more can share our experiences and changes as well in this thread so that we can determine our waiting period.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Members,
> We who waited for our decision for 3 months or more can share our experiences and changes as well in this thread so that we can determine our waiting period.


But there is a timeline for them to take decision within 3 months, isnt ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> But there is a timeline for them to take decision within 3 months, isnt ?


Well if you read carefully, they endeavor to complete processing within 90 days but no hard and fast rule. I guess their target is to process 75% of applications within 90 days.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Well if you read carefully, they endeavor to complete processing within 90 days but no hard and fast rule. I guess their target is to process 75% of applications within 90 days.


If you take last 90 days data of 190 visa their claim of 75% will fall flat. Infact i dont think they even touched 20%.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> If you take last 90 days data of 190 visa their claim of 75% will fall flat. Infact i dont think they even touched 20%.


I have a feeling the speed of grants depends on which team is allocated to process your visa.. Initially I believed that they were focussing on Onshore applicants and applicants with exceptional circumstances. But that I ruled out when few Offshore applicants from March were granted the visa when Jan and Feb still awaits their golden email and in some cases even a CO allocation.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Skilled- Nominated (190) type visa only affected but Skilled- Independent (189) not affected at all. They got their grant within 3 months.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for grant now and very sure that mine is about 5 months due t the delay email


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Has all your lasted updated date changed post you lodged your visa?? Also how many of your status still remains "assessment in progress"


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

scorpio_79 said:


> Has all your lasted updated date changed post you lodged your visa?? Also how many of your status still remains "assessment in progress"


i lodged 190 application on 18 Feb and the status is "assessment in progress" since then (date also havn't changed)
no CO no document request no delay mail...

i'm frustrated....


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lodged the visa in first week of Feb with no CO, no change to the last update date, no nothing.. Total suspense







Still in "Assessment in Progress"..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Has all your lasted updated date changed post you lodged your visa?? Also how many of your status still remains "assessment in progress"


My last updated date changed after i called them....


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

A post from a different forum...



melbourne said:


> My IMMI status changed from 'processing' to 'application received' a week or two ago, and after mailing my VPO to ask why, I got this response this morning:
> 
> "This means the application is ready for decision however as outlined in the email below, the Department has reached the maximum number of visas granted in the 190 visa category for this Programme Year. Visas will re-commence to decision 1 July 2015."
> 
> So at least there's no more guessing involved. 1 July it is.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> A post from a different forum...


This is a good news in a way...atleast application is finalized.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Here are my stats

189 Visa Timeline 

Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
Profession: Electrical engineering
EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting

It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone on 189 visa for 2613 tried reaching immigration after waiting 3 months ? I wanted to know if that will help ?

regards
Harish


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> ...


Did you call them and tried asking about the actual status.
it seems some external check is going on....check with your previous company managers if they got any verification call so far.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone on 189 visa for 2613 tried reaching immigration after waiting 3 months ? I wanted to know if that will help ?
> 
> ...


I dont think that will help Harish.
In my case,81 days are completed and when contacted, got delay mail.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> My last updated date changed after i called them....


But in my case no change last update date except some changes in document recommended to not required nothing else.
By the way does delay mail means positive or negative things for processing?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok. Thanks for the info. But did they say it will be processed in july over phone ?



piyush1132003 said:


> I dont think that will help Harish.
> In my case,81 days are completed and when contacted, got delay mail.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

Do they respond to calls? I did not called yet.
How much time usually they take for external checks, it's already going to be eight months since i applied.

waiting is really tough...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the info. But did they say it will be processed in july over phone ?


No, they dont do that. They refrain themselves to give any specific timeline. Instead, they sent me delay mail.
Though, I am assuming it should be concluded before July because I have applied for 189.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

B.Shaikh said:


> Do they respond to calls? I did not called yet.
> How much time usually they take for external checks, it's already going to be eight months since i applied.
> 
> waiting is really tough...



They do respond, try calling them and check that whats going on.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> They do respond, try calling them and check that whats going on.


OK, i will call and check the status. Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

SqOats said:


> Hi Piyush ...
> 
> Sorry to jump in... but can you pls tell me what DELAY MAIL means ...


Sure Mate, that delay mail was generic and was more about to explain that processing time will be higher than usual.
though they have not mentioned any specific timeline.
Here you go : 

"The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application."


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys

am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.

No CO allocation proof , No delay mail , what should i do and how can i get to know that CO is assigned or not .

one thing i ll like to mention.. as mentioned by other expat , even my status changed from Assessment in Progress to Application recieved on 5th may . and all documents uploaded had status of Recieved and rest Not required . Also health is also showing in Recieved , dated 5th may.

Now whats next , its more than 70 days now.

Seniors please help.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Has the status changed for all who applied in Jan/Feb from "assessment in progress" to "application received "??? Mine has not changed. "Last updated" date also remains to be the day I lodged my visa.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys
> 
> am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.
> 
> ...


Hang on for another 3.5 weeks, no point calling them now. You won't get any answers.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

scorpio_79 said:


> Has the status changed for all who applied in Jan/Feb from "assessment in progress" to "application received "??? Mine has not changed. "Last updated" date also remains to be the day I lodged my visa.


The sequence is "application received " -> "assessment in progress". The last updated date changes if your file is picked by the department. There is a possibility the file is not touched yet.
What is the status of the attached documents ?


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> scorpio_79 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the status changed for all who applied in Jan/Feb from "assessment in progress" to "application received "??? Mine has not changed. "Last updated" date also remains to be the day I lodged my visa.
> ...


The sequence seems to be in reverse these days. 

Against the documents it reads received. Medical too is confirmed. Only information provided over the phone is that the team allocated is gsm Brisbane. The email provided was incorrect as it bounced when I wrote to them. I don't even know how to contact them


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe patience must received rewards. We are passing a tough time for waiting. Today is 1st working day of 17th week.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Visa lodged 30 Jan 2015; am waiting, waitin, waiti, wait, wai, wa , w,:confused2:
my timeline 1st day of 17 week, 
Status: Assessment in Progress- March 19 (last updated)
:juggle:


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

*The agonising wait*

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
VETASSESS Result - Apr 30 2014
IELTS R:8.5 L:8.5 S:8 W:7
EOI 70 pts: Jul 9 2014
Invite for SA: Jul 25 2014
PCC: Sep 3 2014
Invite Expired: Sept 23 2014 (complication)
Reinvite: Dec 18 2014
190 Lodged: Feb 2 2015
Medicals: Apr 15 2015
CO request (first contact): May 8 2014
Docs submitted: May 19 2014

Grant: ???? :confused2:


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Visa lodged 30 Jan 2015; am waiting, waitin, waiti, wait, wai, wa , w,:confused2:
> my timeline 1st day of 17 week,
> Status: Assessment in Progress- March 19 (last updated)
> :juggle:


You at least got update date, in my case no change still showing 30 jan 2015 which was my lodgement date also.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Have any of you called DIBP recently after completing 90 days ?
I'll soon join this club in next 13 days


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Ok. So I called them today! Here's what the officer told me "It's unlikely that there's a decision on your application before July". 

______________________________________________

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
VETASSESS Result - Apr 30 2014
IELTS R:8.5 L:8.5 S:8 W:7
EOI 70 pts: Jul 9 2014
Invite for SA: Jul 25 2014
PCC: Sep 3 2014
Invite Expired: Sept 23 2014 (complication)
Reinvite: Dec 18 2014
190 Lodged: Feb 2 2015
Medicals: Apr 15 2015
CO request (first contact): May 8 2014
Docs submitted: May 19 2014


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

I called them as well, similar answer. 

The quota has been met, you have to wait until July.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

neodone said:


> Ok. So I called them today! Here's what the officer told me "It's unlikely that there's a decision on your application before July".
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> ...


not good :jaw::scared: On the brighter side July is just 5 weeks away, we've waited so long, hang on a little longer.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know where I am in the queue, but nothing I can do. 

I planned to resign late July, I hope this will not impact my plan.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> not good :jaw::scared: On the brighter side July is just 5 weeks away, we've waited so long, hang on a little longer.


What is the meaning delay mail? Does it means they pick our file for assessment again in july or give us decision about our application?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> not good :jaw::scared: On the brighter side July is just 5 weeks away, we've waited so long, hang on a little longer.


July is 5 weeks away and July has 5 weeks. :juggle: She didn't say 1st of July. The bright side could be that she used the word "unlikely"  she didn't say there won't be a decision.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

yung103 said:


> I don't know where I am in the queue, but nothing I can do.
> 
> I planned to resign late July, I hope this will not impact my plan.



I had planned to resign this Friday May 29. That has been impacted.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no plan to resign from my current job as if they make physical visit to my employer! if they not find me there in job may be will get negative impact. However I have already sold out my loving car with better price. 
Lets see what happen next! I believe if they reject one's application, not send them delay mail for keep waiting for rejection letter. 
What you think about it mates?


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

My colleague lodged his 190 for QLD Visa a week after I applied, same qualifications, points, profession, country of origin. We even got the same CO! 

His visa has also been delayed to July. :confused2:

I also believe they will not hold back if it was a rejection. It is only logical to say that if you have been told the decision will be delayed, its only because they are ready to grant however they cannot facilitate the grant before the new quota is set. 

Cheers guys. 

Only a few more weeks! 

:juggle:


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

My friend who also applied for his 190 was informed by his CO that the 190s were capped 10 days back and all of the visa applicants have to wait till July. In the interim they plan to conduct/finalise the internal & external security checks. So in short we all have to wait for another 5 weeks.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok I got delay mail (email) on April 9 2015 stating that planning levels has been met n have to wait till July. 
Again today (May 28,2015) I got official letter (email attachment as PDF) with Australian immi logo n all my details and the same delay information. Along with that there is additional info to suggest, complain or feedback about their process.
Did anyone receive for the second time?
And the status remained same " assessment in progress"
Visa lodge date: jan 30 2015


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Ok I got delay mail (email) on April 9 2015 stating that planning levels has been met n have to wait till July.
> Again today (May 28,2015) I got official letter (email attachment as PDF) with Australian immi logo n all my details and the same delay information. Along with that there is additional info to suggest, complain or feedback about their process.
> Did anyone receive for the second time?
> And the status remained same " assessment in progress"
> Visa lodge date: jan 30 2015


Did you call them ever?


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

no i didn't
i always contact my agent.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> no i didn't
> i always contact my agent.


So it will little bit difficult to track your progress day by day changes. However hope your grant will pretty soon. Btw our lodgement date is same. I got delay mail with some changes of my immi account after making call them.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah; thanks for your wishes!
U said some changes to your immi account what are those?
Status:
Last modified date:


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> My last updated date changed after i called them....


What is their contact number?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Yeah; thanks for your wishes!
> U said some changes to your immi account what are those?
> Status:
> Last modified date:


In some documents status changed from "recommended" to "not required" that's it nothing else.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Tahanpaa for your prompt reply.
I just mailed my agent to find out whether they want any additional docs or whether my application is finalized n waiting for grant. Will post the info when I hear back from them
Thanks


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

18th week's 1st working day....


----------



## kau (Jan 22, 2015)

hi,
My lodge date is 28 March 15, got my CO who have asked for PCC and Medicals all submitted by 05 May and then got a delay mail on 11 May. Since then just looking impatiently in my InBox.


----------



## kau (Jan 22, 2015)

i have seen some guys who have applied in the month of March this year for 190 have got it in May, though they are few.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

Eight Months (08) gone, still waiting. No update...


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

+61731367000 For Adelaide and Brisbane


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

neodone said:


> +61731367000 For Adelaide and Brisbane


Thanks neodone


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

kau said:


> hi,
> My lodge date is 28 March 15, got my CO who have asked for PCC and Medicals all submitted by 05 May and then got a delay mail on 11 May. Since then just looking impatiently in my InBox.


Hi.
I would like to ask if your received an email confirmation for your additional documents that has been sent.

I also responded thru email and uploaded required docs last May 27th but no respond so far.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*"The Migration Programme planning levels for the Skilled Independent, Nominated and Regional Sponsored categories now have limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in these categories during this programme year."*

So it means all type of grant will be stop from now and onwards till 1st July.


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

regarding when to get the visa...
i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...

say ...if there are 5000 people in front of us......we might need to wait for 6 months more ...starting from july 15...

what you do think people...could this be possible ? im very worried now..


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

ting2015 said:


> regarding when to get the visa...
> i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
> so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...
> 
> ...


Not likely!
Who knows may be you will get your *platinum mail* before other who were waiting from Jan 2015 as nobody assume the work process of DIBP. They are so much efficient and strict on their work process. 
Cheers!


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have received the delay mail in PDF format and at the last statement of the letter : Your case has been batched for finalization after 1/7/2015. did any one get this message?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

yes many people have got, including me


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

madel1 said:


> I have received the delay mail in PDF format and at the last statement of the letter : Your case has been batched for finalization after 1/7/2015. did any one get this message?


Hi. At least you are already in a sure status to get your vusa grant after July 1, 2015. When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

madel1 said:


> I have received the delay mail in PDF format and at the last statement of the letter : Your case has been batched for finalization after 1/7/2015. did any one get this message?


Worst part, I've not received any delay mail either but my file hasn't been touched after 5th May.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

20 days to go ..... 19th week


----------



## kau (Jan 22, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Hi.
> I would like to ask if your received an email confirmation for your additional documents that has been sent.
> 
> I also responded thru email and uploaded required docs last May 27th but no respond so far.


Hi,
Have not received any mail from the CO even after submitting the Meds and PCC.
Last mail i received was the delay mail only, also i have not received the PDF document an attachment to say that there is a delay.
Since i have planned a my exit, its costing me a lot now. 
Regards


----------



## kau (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi folks,
please let me know if you have seen anybody getting visa 190 in may / june 2015.
Regards


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

kau said:


> Hi,
> Have not received any mail from the CO even after submitting the Meds and PCC.
> Last mail i received was the delay mail only, also i have not received the PDF document an attachment to say that there is a delay.
> Since i have planned a my exit, its costing me a lot now.
> Regards


Ok. I have not heard from them too after sending PCC. No confirmation if they have received my PCC. 

DId you get an email confirmation after sending ur meds and pcc???


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I was checking the threads from last year. Applications from late April onwards had their grants from 3rd week of July.
I hope they follow the same trend this year too.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Any luck on this thread ? A number of grants on Fri & Today ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Damn, applied on 3rd March, more than 3 months..
And still waiting.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Damn, applied on 3rd March, more than 3 months..
> And still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Dont worry here so many are waiting from January.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear all I got my grant today finallyyy!!!!!!! Applied on Jan 30, medicals feb5,USA PCC march 24,case officer march 19,
Delay mail April 9, grant :today
State: ACT
Thanks everyone for your continuous support n I wish you all get grant soon
Thanks all
Sateesh


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations skarri1
/tahanpaa few of the 189 grants today have been from Mat & Apr.
Just hope I get picked up soon, whats bothering me more is, I'vent received a delay mail either.


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
and the timing of receiving them

Thank you.

I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ting2015 said:


> Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
> and the timing of receiving them
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


I am not sure if all get a verification call, I think it's 1 in 1000.
Still not clear if grant being given to those with a delay mail.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Dont worry here so many are waiting from January.


Thanks mate,

My application status is still in assessment in progress.

What was your's before ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Worst part, I've not received any delay mail either but my file hasn't been touched after 5th May.


Same here...thinking of calling them tomorrow to check...my application was last updated on 28 April


----------



## tejas86 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Waiting from Feb*



rameshkd said:


> Well if you read carefully, they endeavor to complete processing within 90 days but no hard and fast rule. I guess their target is to process 75% of applications within 90 days.


Hi Guys,
I've been waiting for it from 10th Feb 2015. Got a mail from CO on 7th May informing us about a possible delay. Hoping for some news soon hopefully!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

skarri1 said:


> dear all i got my grant today finallyyy!!!!!!! Applied on jan 30, medicals feb5,usa pcc march 24,case officer march 19,
> delay mail april 9, grant :today
> state: Act
> thanks everyone for your continuous support n i wish you all get grant soon
> ...


*congratulations mate!!

All the best for your future endeavors.*


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just now talked to them...all docs have been received, doing checks...blah blah...cannot give any timeframe as of now....processing times are 6-12mos....BUT not even once did he mention about grants not being given now or visa cap has reached...seems like we are the (un)lucky ones whose applications have been picked up to be delayed..


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jango28 said:


> Just now talked to them...all docs have been received, doing checks...blah blah...cannot give any timeframe as of now....processing times are 6-12mos....BUT not even once did he mention about grants not being given now or visa cap has reached...seems like we are the (un)lucky ones whose applications have been picked up to be delayed..


6-12 months ? Have you applied for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## pc101 (Dec 17, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Just now talked to them...all docs have been received, doing checks...blah blah...cannot give any timeframe as of now....processing times are 6-12mos....BUT not even once did he mention about grants not being given now or visa cap has reached...seems like we are the (un)lucky ones whose applications have been picked up to be delayed..


Did they check your case? or was it a generic response? 
And did you talk to your CO specifically?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Sometimes I thought will it really happen our grant will come on July as we most eagerly waiting for 1st july. Waiting kill us day by day and also killing the self confidence (myself).


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

For me, tomorrow 3 months will be completed. I submitted my medicals on 25th May and since then radio silence. There is no delay email as well.

I have overcome my desperation after looking so many ppl waiting for more than 3 4 months


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

By the grace of almighty allah I have received my *Platinum Mail* today. It was really a great feelings and I cant believe my own inbox truly.
This journey was started a long ago and get the platform today. Now the time to catch the right train as it is the most important.
Cheers! Hoping your speedy grants of this thread.


----------



## kau (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Congratz BRO, good news, you are the first one to get.
God bless you..
All the best.


----------

